# Sigma 500/4 at TDP



## AJ (Mar 6, 2017)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1086&Camera=453&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=745&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0


----------



## Jopa (Mar 7, 2017)

Seems like a nice sharp lens.
But the question is - will it blend how good is AF? For this kind of lens it should be fast and accurate.


----------



## TeT (Mar 7, 2017)

Very similar at f4... AF?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2017)

I think this makes it an interesting decision for those looking at the 400mm DO II. You can add 3 pounds of weight, 6 inches of length, and take off $900 in price in order to get the extra 100mm. For some, that's a good trade. 

If you're the kind of person sticking a 2x TC on the 400, you can now stick just the 1.4x TC on the 500 and have a full stop of brightness better, as well as a little better focal length, and quite possibly better image quality due to having fewer extra elements involved. 

It would fly off the shelves at $3500, but there is a valid best-use case at $6k. Just not mine.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> It would fly off the shelves at $3500, but there is a valid best-use case at $6k. Just not mine.



One would absolutely be flying in my direction, assuming the AF is good.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I think this makes it an interesting decision for those looking at the 400mm DO II. You can add 3 pounds of weight, 6 inches of length, and take off $900 in price in order to get the extra 100mm. For some, that's a good trade.
> 
> If you're the kind of person sticking a 2x TC on the 400, you can now stick just the 1.4x TC on the 500 and have a full stop of brightness better, as well as a little better focal length, and quite possibly better image quality due to having fewer extra elements involved.
> 
> It would fly off the shelves at $3500, but there is a valid best-use case at $6k. Just not mine.



I simply couldn't hand hold those extra 3lb. The extra 6" of length makes holding even worse because the heavy front elements being further away exert a greater torque.


----------



## noncho (May 31, 2017)

I have tested the new Sigma 500 F4 OS with 7D II, 5D IV and 1DX II. 
My initial impressions are quite good - the lens is sharp with fast focus and focus adjustment was not needed. Also it's light enough for a little hand held photo walk for small birds.

This one was impressive - 1/100 sec, ISO 800, 1DX II - low sunset light and a small bird deep in the bushes:






I have tested the lens with the new Sigma 1.4 converter and the images were fine, but the focus was a bit slower(at least with 5D IV)


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 31, 2017)

Very nice, noncho! I am waiting for the price to drop to USD3500...ha ha.


----------



## IglooEater (May 31, 2017)

Very nice Noncho! 

Why do these things have to be so costly....? :::sigh:::


----------



## noncho (May 31, 2017)

Yeah, too pricey for shooting birds few times a year, but great if you have a chance to play with it )


----------

